# Had to post because I was so impressed with the result.



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

wow I just hooked up my third uni-solar laminant, as I was waiting for a while to get the Y connector so I didn't need to buy new cables and breaker. WOW, it is a cloudy day and I am drawing just over 15 amps. Before hooking up this new one I was drawing about 5 amps. Lots of potentials but this new one which has 15 watts more capacity is really sucking up some PV energy. I'm actually sort of wondering what the hell I am going to do with it. Guess it is time to hook up the new batteries in a dummy load or something. 

Wow I just got to say that I've been using solar for over 3 years now I think 4 years, although it has been enough for my summer, I still don't have enough capacity or batteries to totally match the on grid experience, however I am firmly in belef that even people on shoestring budgets can set up a off grid solar system if they only put in a few hundred dollars a year. In my opinion the real answer is coming with advances in capacitor technologies. As soon as people start stocking up on capacitor banks their batteries will be extended even longer, and it will eventually allow for much longer battery life. Capacitor prices are still high but I think the price will come down over time, and as there are more electric cars on the road, large capacity car batteries will be available at lower prices.


----------

